# Michigan breeders



## MrJeff (Jul 29, 2011)

Any one breeding or know of a rabbit breeder in Michigan? Looking to buy a few meat rabbits to start a rabbitry with.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 29, 2011)

I got a lot of hits doing a search for Michigan Rabbit Association.  

Depending on where you are in MI, 
you might visit the local Fair, meet breeders there.  Our Fair sells
market rabbits in the Small Animal Auction during the livestock sale.
We are in central MI, Fair is next week.  But if you are towards the 
northern part, there should be a Fair going near you.  There are a 
couple Fairs EVERY week, until the end of Sept. in MI.

Craigslist is also a good source for rabbits.  You could see what is 
being sold, post an ad about "Wanting Meat Rabbits" and see 
what kind of answers you get.  I always use a phone number
with Craigslist for contact, because of the spam with the e-mails.

Some Farmer's Markets will have vendors who sell rabbits, if you 
like shopping.  Ours has lamb, chicken, turkey and ducks, you 
order ahead and they call when meat is ready.  Been pretty tasty!

Good luck hunting.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

county fairs are a great way to contact breeders of many species.


----------



## homesteadapps (Aug 1, 2011)

Michigan rabbit breeders:
http://rabbitbreeders.us/michigan-rabbit-breeders

http://www.arba.net/Breeders.php


----------



## MrJeff (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, folks.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey! I'm in MI! I raise Silver Foxes and New Zealands, for meat and show.  I also raise some nice crosses just for meat.

A great way to find breeders is at shows. Many meat breeders also show as a hobby.  

Here is a show schedule, maybe there is one close enough to you. If you've never been to a bunny show, you'll be astounded at how many rabbits will be there.  

http://www.msrba.net/show_schedule.htm


----------



## MrJeff (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, as luck would have it we have been looking specifically for Silver Fox rabbits. Researching breeds brought this one to our attention, and and we think it would work out quite well. After looking at your website, I can say that at the very least expect an email from me. I need to see what is available at the fair auction next week, but I'm impressed with what you have available. I'm up in Durand, so geographically there shouldn't be any problems. Hopefully I will be contacting you soon.


----------

